# Dog wrecker



## Blackston (Sep 18, 2016)

Any body ever catch any "no-ear hogs


----------



## riverbank (Sep 18, 2016)

Caught a one eared hog before. But never a no eared. I don't know if there's any truth to it but I talk to some guys that hunt out In Texas and they say that's a big thing for people to do when they want someone else to quit hunting for whatever reason... they'll cut the ears off of big nasty boars and turn a trailer load out on someone's place. I don't know how True it is or how often it happens. But hog hunting in texas is alot different than here. Good hog though either way. Did the dogs come out alright?


----------



## Blackston (Sep 18, 2016)

I'm an ex dog man good friend of mine trapped him off some land I used too hunt. Think he may have been a lil one dogs stretched out at one time always heard the mythical no ear hog story was wondering if any body else had any dealings with an "anteater "


----------



## sghoghunter (Sep 19, 2016)

I've been around a couple. Actually I got a pic of one in an album on my home page. I'm like you on the dogs chewing the ears off instead of people cutting them off


----------



## Blackston (Sep 19, 2016)

Great pics   Them some big ole hogs      When I dogged I lived for it


----------



## sghoghunter (Sep 19, 2016)

I use to be the same way. I always had a hard time finding someone to go with me around my house and got tired of driving 2 hrs to hunt with friends. I see you from adel,I'm in Cook county too


----------



## Blackston (Sep 19, 2016)

Small world I'm a transplant been here bout 5 years. I'm actually in cook county southwest edge almost to brooks . Came up on the coast huntin in the marsh


----------

